# Huawei Mate 20 Pro replacement



## Spongebob (14/6/20)

Peeps, due for an upgrade but can't seem to find anything better than my Mate 20 pro, comparing specs, etc.?

What would you suggest? 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (14/6/20)

Spongebob said:


> Peeps, due for an upgrade but can't seem to find anything better than my Mate 20 pro, comparing specs, etc.?
> 
> What would you suggest?
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


P40

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spongebob (14/6/20)

Resistance said:


> P40


Do you have the p40? If indeed, feedback please? 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (14/6/20)

Spongebob said:


> Do you have the p40? If indeed, feedback please?
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


No. Don't have it. Personally I'm looking for an older phone. Samsung S4 Zoom.


----------



## Spongebob (14/6/20)

Resistance said:


> No. Don't have it. Personally I'm looking for an older phone. Samsung S4 Zoom.


Definitely not a Samsung fan sorry had one for a week and actually gave it away

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (14/6/20)

That S4 zoom ticks all my boxes and I'm not a Samsung fan at all.

Here's some info on the https://www.androidauthority.com/huawei-p40-pro-review-1100491/


----------



## Resistance (14/6/20)

If you really want to have Google play then go for P30


----------



## Jengz (14/6/20)

New Huaweis have no google or playstore. Thats a bit rough, I'm in the same boat and dont know what to do either. 

Just gonna wait till I find something i really want.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spongebob (14/6/20)

Resistance said:


> That S4 zoom ticks all my boxes and I'm not a Samsung fan at all.
> 
> Here's some info on the https://www.androidauthority.com/huawei-p40-pro-review-1100491/


I've read the reviews and the P40 looks like a smashing device but as said just worried about the play store exclusion 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spongebob (14/6/20)

Resistance said:


> If you really want to have Google play then go for P30


Funny enough in a side by side comparison of the two the P30 lacks 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spongebob (14/6/20)

Jengz said:


> New Huaweis have no google or playstore. Thats a bit rough, I'm in the same boat and dont know what to do either.
> 
> Just gonna wait till I find something i really want.


Yeah I've more or less decided that I might keep the mate20 and upgrade my aging Samsung tablet to an Ipad

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## M.Adhir (14/6/20)

I went for the p30 pro. 
Haven't had any issues so far, been about 5 months of use. Camera is great. Device speed and UX are great. 

Wanted to get the p40 for the missus but the lack of GMS has thrown me off for now.

Might settle on the Redmi note 8 pro or such for her, but worried about limited local support for the brand here. 

She's an iPhone user since the iPhone 4 launched so it may be a tough switch to make but eh i can't deal with Apple and the ecosystem anymore. 

P30 pro was a replacement for my Mate 8 which served for a good four years (still using it to test apk's so its sturdy enough to still be alive).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spongebob (14/6/20)

M.Adhir said:


> I went for the p30 pro.
> Haven't had any issues so far, been about 5 months of use. Camera is great. Device speed and UX are great.
> 
> Wanted to get the p40 for the missus but the lack of GMS has thrown me off for now.
> ...


Would you not go apple  I have never used Apple but fancy a bit of a change? Your thoughts?

Btw, Xiaomi make some banging phones, had a Mi4w for 5+ years 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (14/6/20)

https://www.techradar.com/news/nokia-10
I'm not woried much about the lack of great features this is more my style.


----------



## M.Adhir (14/6/20)

Spongebob said:


> Would you not go apple  I have never used Apple but fancy a bit of a change? Your thoughts?
> 
> Btw, Xiaomi make some banging phones, had a Mi4w for 5+ years
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk



I had every iPhone since the 3g but stopped at the iPhone 8 about 2 and a half years ago. Just got over the lack of flexibility in the OS - everything is tied up tight and nothing additional can be done without apps being added or iTunes etc getting involved. 

The Apple's are great devices- they just don't suit my style of mobile use anymore. 
I suppose if I used one for a week or two I'd adjust right back into it though. 

Like for example the playlist I listen to usually in the traffic on Android it's just drag and drop to copy to the android device. Not that easy on an iPhone.

She has been using iPhone since the 4 came out but I've been trying to get her to switch to Android.Time will well but I have a feeling I'm gonna end up having to get her another iOS device lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jengz (14/6/20)

Spongebob said:


> Would you not go apple  I have never used Apple but fancy a bit of a change? Your thoughts?
> 
> Btw, Xiaomi make some banging phones, had a Mi4w for 5+ years
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Used apple from the first iPhone 3 to the iPhone 8, after going Huawei i honestly can say i dont think I'll transition back anytime soon.

The p40 looks superb but as above, the lack of GSM is a no no. Will maybe look into samsung but the cost is also off putting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M.Adhir (14/6/20)

Spongebob said:


> Would you not go apple  I have never used Apple but fancy a bit of a change? Your thoughts?
> 
> Btw, Xiaomi make some banging phones, had a Mi4w for 5+ years
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk



Yeah I was considering getting the note 8 pro Redmi in January. Was landing at around R3500 and that's alot of phone for that money.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (16/6/20)

Got my P40 Pro yesterday. Love it. Transferred everything to it, all the apps, even chrome. Still have to add it to google account, but not in a hurry.
Love the camera and the amazing slowmo feature.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Chickenstrip (17/6/20)

M.Adhir said:


> I went for the p30 pro.
> Haven't had any issues so far, been about 5 months of use. Camera is great. Device speed and UX are great.
> 
> Wanted to get the p40 for the missus but the lack of GMS has thrown me off for now.
> ...



I'm a Xiaomi fanboy! Flagship specs for 1/4 of the price and specs that will obliterate any competing flagship if you spend the equalivilent amount. 

The phones are bulletproof and have my full support. 

My only Two cons on a Xiaomi is: 
Advertising. They come with all sorts of ads all over the UI. But you can switch all the advertising off. So no biggy for the technologically inclined. 

Repairs. This one sucks, there are very few repairers of the devices so you usually have to ship them off for repairs. If you need repairs a screen will cost exactly half the value of replacing the phone with its successor. 

I broke my note 7 LCD. R2k for repairs. Or R4k to upgrade to the note 8.

One thing that also bug's me is how you'll buy your phone and 2 months later they've dropped the price and released an upgrade at the same price of the previous model. But that's tech for you. 

Xiaomi for life! They also make kickass electric scooters and automatic vacuum cleaners.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (17/6/20)

I have just done this exercise recently. I was in need of a new phone and narrowed it down to the Mate 30 vs Note 10+. The only worth differences are below:

Mate: better camera and a (slightly) better battery.
Note: bigger and better screen, accessories (especially wearables) are better and the mighty S-Pen.

I have come from a Note 8, 9 and (call me fanboy) eventually decided on the Note 10+.

I simply cannot live without that S-Pen - I have significantly reduced my paper usage (as it's the only thing I need in a meeting) and is more than just a gimmick. The fact that you can use it as a camera a shutter, presentation pointer etc. is an added bonus.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (17/6/20)

I have some inside info that Xiaomi plans to build a factory in SA in the next few months. Which means high end phones for mid range prices and repairs, spares, add ons not being an issue anymore

Personally im done with samsung. Had to replace almost every 6 months due to charger port breaking

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Chickenstrip (17/6/20)

SmokeyJoe said:


> I have some inside info that Xiaomi plans to build a factory in SA in the next few months. Which means high end phones for mid range prices and repairs, spares, add ons not being an issue anymore
> 
> Personally im done with samsung. Had to replace almost every 6 months due to charger port breaking



That'd be sweet.


----------



## Iris Ty (23/6/20)

I use iPhone 8, that's my first Apple phone. Before that, I use several android phones. Then I don't want to use android again. My friend use Huawei. But I found that the photos taken by huawei seem not real, too much automatic adjustment.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (23/6/20)

Iris Ty said:


> I use iPhone 8, that's my first Apple phone. Before that, I use several android phones. Then I don't want to use android again. My friend use Huawei. But I found that the photos taken by huawei seem not real, too much automatic adjustment.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (23/6/20)

Ek slaan my tottie met n klip voor ek enige apple product koop

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (23/6/20)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spongebob (25/6/20)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Ek slaan my tottie met n klip voor ek enige apple product koop


Hoekom? 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

